# nex years draft



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

guys what do we need? nbadraft.net has us taken al jefferson with our first round pick but i feel that is a horrible pick for us. i think it would be great to get someone like kirk snyder or luke jackson to back up the sf/sg spots.another option we have is traden our pick away for a future first. with our second round pick i want to get a decent back up point for parker. possibly burks from memphis or duhon. or maybe tim pickett. we could also pick up big bruiser james thomas at the end of the draft and have a good rebounder off the bench but we aready have malik. give me your opinions guys.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Luke Jackson would be a good fit for them, or Viktor Khryapa, OT: I know a few people on this board who will disagree with Ed Cota being the greatest UNC player.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

haha hes the greatest in my mind. god he was and still is my favorite player ever


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hopefully the Spurs can draft and keep young talent to develop, like we did/are doing with Parker. 



I'm still pissed that the Spurs passed on a guy like Josh Howard, a proven 4-year college player who's solid defensively. If there is another guy like that, I same take him without even blinking. 



The only problem with taking Luke Jackson is that he is too similar to Hedo Turkoglu, and I can really see the Spurs re-signing him.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Victor Krhyapa


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

what do you think bout gettin jr giddens within the nex couple years. i know he plays the same pos. as manu but this guy imo is gonna be a bonafide superstar and if we could get him at the end of the first round either this year or nex year i say we take him in an instant


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

Romain Sato anyone?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

nex year how does this line up look?

parker/ antonio burks
manu/kirk snyder
turk/bowen
duncan/rose
nesterovic/fa?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ARAUJO or VUJACIC :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> nex year how does this line up look?
> 
> parker/ antonio burks
> ...



I would love to get Snyder and Burke. 



Just one comment on your projected lineup: We all know Popovich won't put Bowen on the bench.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> guys what do we need? nbadraft.net has us taken al jefferson with our first round pick but i feel that is a horrible pick for us. i think it would be great to get someone like kirk snyder or luke jackson to back up the sf/sg spots.another option we have is traden our pick away for a future first. with our second round pick i want to get a decent back up point for parker. possibly burks from memphis or duhon. or maybe tim pickett. we could also pick up big bruiser james thomas at the end of the draft and have a good rebounder off the bench but we aready have malik. give me your opinions guys.


NBADraft.net isn't saying that the Spurs will take Al Jefferson. They're saying that he's the 26th best guy available and that the Spurs have the 26th pick. They don't consider who has the pick until the order is completed.

I think the Spurs have enough that they don't need to focus on a position, but should just take the best guy left and plug him into the lineup.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

do you think its a possibility that we end up having josh childress slip right into our hands? we probably will have a pick around 24 or 25 and that might be jus high enough for him to slip to. im really high on childress and think he would be a great sf for us. any possibility of enough european and high school players declarin to knock him down into the mid 20s? i dbout it but i wanna know what yall think


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If Childress decides to stay in the draft I don't think he will be around your pick. If he is projected to go that low I think he would go back to Stanford. Jackson might fall to you guys and this team really would be a perfect fit for him even though you guys are heavy at his position.


----------

